# Goat tethering.



## Cammie Pruett (Apr 24, 2018)

I am wanting to tether my goats. We just have two does right now. I let them out, they get into everything just like I figured they would. Does anyone have links to good tethers, collars, and stakes? I want to be able to move them every few days or each week. They have their own pen and shut up at night in barn, this will just be for when I am home and can supervise. I tried to research online, so many options I just need to know what to buy! Thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The widest flat nylon collar you can find, two nylon coated dog cables with metal spring back clips on either end, and two screw in to the ground type anchors. Screw the anchors into the ground as very far as you can with hardly anything showing above ground and run one cable TIGHT between them at ground level. The clip the second cable to the first to act as a "runner" along the line and attach goat.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree with the wide collar, but I prefer to use leather. Nylon breaks the hair and can rub a raw spot after a few weeks. Nylon also won't break in an emergency. If you do opt for a nylon collar, get the plastic clip kind.

Runners are also great if you can rig them up, and cable works well for the runner part. However, I would use a smooth link dog chain rather than coated cable to attach the goat to the runner. I had a close call with a coated cable when it got wrapped around my goat's foot in a clove hitch and cut off circulation. Luckily he had not been like that long and his foot was only cold and numb. No nerves were damaged, but lesson learned. The coating also deteriorates quickly in the sun, splintering into sharp edges, exposing the cable, and making it a slicing hazard.

I had a big wether that I kept on a chain for over four years. I didn't use a runner. He just went in a circle on a 60' dog chain hooked to an anchor that I pounded into the ground with a sledge hammer. I tried several different screw-in anchors with no luck. My goat could pull all of them out easily. Make sure that the tether, whether it's hooked to a runner cable, a stake, or anything else, has a swivel snap at both ends. This prevents the chain from twisting. Smooth link chains also help in this regard. They rarely twist, tangle, or cinch down on themselves or the goat, and if they do get caught around a leg, they slide off easily and can't cut off circulation because of the angles created by the links. You want welded oval loop links, not the kind that have a twist in them. Those will cinch down and get knots. 
This is the type of chain you want:
https://www.amazon.com/Pet-Champion-Welded-Chain-Pounds/dp/B00D9DVVDK

It's more expensive, but it's a whole lot safer and will last for years. I tried just about every kind of chain, cable, and rope when we were experimenting with tethering our goat. Hopefully you won't have to spend as much money as I did in my quest for "the perfect tether." 

Make sure to tether where there are no dangerous entanglements, but don't be paranoid about all obstacles. Our goat learned pretty quickly how to navigate rocks, shrubs, and a telephone pole. If he wrapped himself around something, he nearly always figured out how to unwind himself, but you have to keep an eye on your goats while they figure this out. They may need help at first. Make sure to watch out for dogs or other predators. When two goats are tethered, you have to make sure they are far enough apart not to tangle with each other, but also that both can reach water and some kind of shade or shelter. I always kept the water bucket near the end of the tether, or clipped it to a fence so our goat couldn't knock it over with his chain.

With two goats you might also consider using a "low line." This is a rope stretched across the ground between two anchors. You can use a butterfly knot to make loops in the rope to hook your tethers to. This is how we tie out multiple goats when camping. You can change the location of the loops, or the location of the low line to move the grazing area.

Tethering definitely has a learning curve for you and your goats. A lot of folks are afraid to try it because they think it's too dangerous in any situation, but at the same time it can be very healthy to graze your goats out on clean ground with fresh browse every day. They're smart and they can learn how to keep themselves safe while tied out as long as you also do your part to help them learn.

Good luck!


----------



## Cammie Pruett (Apr 24, 2018)

Thank you for your quick respones! This helps a lot!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I tie mine out on tie outs I made from 3/4 inch thick rope that are about 25' long. I attach them to old heavy tires that still have rims and move them around


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

When I do it I run a chain threw a garden hose. I worry about getting tangled around a leg. Lol I also do the same as Interpid dreamer with the tire. It’s heavy and if the move it it’s not very far or fast but easy for me to stand up and roll to a new spot. I just use a nylon dog collar but I don’t care about rubbing hair off, I just want something that won’t break


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I like the tire idea if it works with your set-up. When we lived in town I used to tether my goat outside our fence in the vacant lots around my house during the day. We could have used a tractor tire and that goat still would have dragged it right down the street and eaten every rose bush in the neighborhood! 

I also like the garden hose idea. Many of the things we did were because our goat lived on a tether 24/7, so we had to cut down on weight and wear-and-tear on the goat. Hence the need for leather collars to protect the neck, and a strong but lightweight chain that couldn't be chewed through. I even used a horse tie bungee at the anchor end of the chain so there was some give if he ever hit the end running. With a 60' chain, he could really get up speed when he spooked. 

For goats that are only tethered out for a few hours during the day, you probably have more options that will work.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I have to laugh about your goat dragging the tire because I also used to tether out my jersey when I was younger and used a tire. She moved it around just real slow (so I thought). Then I bought a quad, went zooming past her and she decided she HAD to go with me. That jersey took off running with the tire bouncing behind her. So I’m picturing the same thing just with a little goat lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I’m not sure what I did there ignore that picture


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

If they are not used to being tethered start out with a pretty short tie out at first, no matter which method you decide to use. That will allow them to get used to it without running full blast to the end of the rope/chain/hose and hitting that abrupt stop at the end and jerking themselves over. I usually start with about 10' and work up from there.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

How does tying out with halters work out? Is it definitely better to use collars?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Never tether in a halter. If a goat panics and bolts, he can break his neck when he hits the end of the line. Halters are great for hand walking or tying short such as when you're brushing or transporting (we tie our goats by their halters in the bed of our pickup), but they should never be left with a lot of slack when tied in a halter. Also, collars rotate around the neck which prevents the tether from becoming a noose. Halters can't do this so if (more like when) the goat twists the rope around his neck he can strangle very easily.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Makes sense. Thanks!


----------

